# Just some random shots ...



## capt stan (Dec 12, 2007)

From the last few years. keeping this new forum going!!!!

Enjoy.....


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 12, 2007)

cool pix ...

thats a mess of sheeps head ... Man they are a blast to catch ....


----------



## Whitetail21 (Dec 12, 2007)

that is one nice mess of sheepshead...great pictures


----------



## JasonF (Dec 12, 2007)

Great pictures Capt. Stan!


----------

